# I've gained almost a stone in 2 weeks??



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi,

I started doing the starting strength routine about 3 weeks ago. Anyway, at the end of each session I weigh myself. At the start I was only 8 stone (112 pounds), and the week after I was about 8.5 stone, and now I'm on the verge of 9 stone (126 pounds)!!

I don't want to build my hopes up...but is that even possible? or are you heavier after a workout? Must be a fault...

Cheers.


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

I went up 2 stone in 1.5 months so yes is possible if your eating correctly.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Kerrse said:


> I went up 2 stone in 1.5 months so yes is possible if your eating correctly.


LoL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Kerrse said:


> I went up 2 stone in 1.5 months so yes is possible if your eating correctly.


I could gain a stone in the next couple of days. It'd be a wobbly watery stone, but a stone nonetheless


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Was watching Zack Khans video blog today and he says he can gain 10 lbs of weight from morning to night just from the food and fluids he has consumed during the day .

My weight also fluctuated by about 5kg over a 2 day period due to salt and water consumption.

You should try weighing yourself every Monday morning , when you wake up , on an empty stomach around the same time on the same scales , Idealy wearing underwear only, once a week to get your true weight.


----------

